# Comparing betta fish food.



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi all, 
for pellets, I was using a brand with rather large, dark pellets.
It states that it has 45.0% crude protein
crude fat 9% min
The first ingredient is 'Wheat' then Fish meal and Soybean meal
I don't think wheat and soybeans grow under water.

Chicken meal could be chicken feathers right? After all, chicken feathers are crude protein. I don't think bettas would like feathers, but what's in Fish meal? 

I got another food online. I like it better because the Bettas seem to like it better. I didn't taste it myself 
crude protein for it is 39.9%
and Fat is 8.6%
"Pure Brine Shrimp Embros" is the first ingredient, but the second is wheat again. It then lists vitamins. 

i'm not too worried about the lower %'s

This new food is some better and they like it better, but does anyone know of a pellet food where wheat or soy is not in the first 3-4 ingredients?
Pls PM me if we shouldn't say brand names


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

It is fine to list the brand names.  
Unfortunately, even the best pellets seem to have wheat and soy in them. However, with the first ingredient being shrimp or fish, your fish will get a lot more useable protein from them. 
Right now I feed New Life Spectrum (Small Fish Formula), but mostly I just feed frozen bloodworms with vitamins (Vita-Chem) added. I think the bloodworms are more easily digested, and I hope the vitamins replace anything lost from being frozen, or what they might get in a pellet. So far my fish look great!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Ack I know what you mean, alot of the stuff in fish food seems pretty icky XP The wheat and the soy are in there just to give the food it's pellet shape. I use Top Fin color enhancing betta bits, which has 42% crude protein, and the first two ingredients are Fish meal and Shrimp meal. It also has squid meal, fish oil, garlic, brine shrimp, and spirulina in it. I also feed Omega One betta buffet flakes, and my fish LOVE those. They have 43% crude protein, and the first three ingredients are Whole Salmon, Black Cod, and Seafood mix (krill, rockfish, and shrimp). Not exactly things that bettas would be able to take on in the wild, but it's better than some foods out there lol.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I feed Blood worms, Freeze-dried blood worms, skinned peas, and Wardley Betta food. Also another type of Betta food.


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Kytkattin: The old pellets i had were Ginger Betta food [i don't remember where i got it.] The new food i got is Atison's Betta Pro. I was starting to think what you say, that i'm probably not going to find one that doesn't have wheat or soy. 
I will check out the New Life Spectrum and bloodworms with vitamins too
Thanks very much for responding ^.^)

Indyfishy

Yes - Ack  When i saw the ingredients [i never looked before] I wondered why would they put that in something for fish?

The Top Fin color enhancing betta bits sound good. at least the first two ingredients are fish and shrimp meal, I wonder what goes into the meal? Maybe we shouldn't think about that. :|

My guys didn't like the flakes i tried but i don't think they were the same brand. I'll try some of those too. {not me really, for the fish ^o^)

BettaMiah
I hadn't heard of feeding skinned peas before but if they like it - it must be good for them. It seems like most feed a variety of things, even if they aren't breeding their bettas. 

I read where Oldfishlady made a siphon with airline tubing and a couple of chopsticks and have been using that to get the uneaten food out of the tank every evening. 

Thanks for all the info XD
824271]I feed Blood worms, Freeze-dried blood worms, skinned peas, and Wardley Betta food. Also another type of Betta food.[/quote]


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I think the meal is basically just ground up fish and shrimp haha, not much to worry about there. Unless you just feed live or frozen foods, everything is going to have nasty stuff in it like that XP Don't feed skinned peas unless your fish is like..... life threateningly constipated lol. They're actually not good for their digestive systems, it's too much ruffage for their delicate intestines. Even if they are constipated, peas should be the last resort. Some flaring exercises and an epsom salt bath should be enough most of the time =)


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I agree with Indyfishy on the no pea thing. Unless you have a fish that chronically gets constipated and for some weird reason you have tried everything and only a pea works, then sure. Otherwise, what Indyfishy said about flaring and epsom salts works. To add to that, if you must feed them when they are constipated, frozen brine shrimp and especially daphnia are best for constipation. Fasting one or two days of the week can also help keep their digestive tracts moving.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the omega one pellets personally.
42% protein, whole salmon, halibut, shrimp as the first three ingredients


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the pet shops here have omega one brands. I shall look for that too before i make up my mind, which could change again at any moment 

I'm sure I was feeding too much so Ive cut that back some, but no harm done i think, since i vacuum everyone a lot XD 
I love the chop stick air line vacuum invention from OFL. Using it is relaxing, even meditative , just like watching the fishes.


----------

